# THR22 30 second skip working...



## billux (Mar 2, 2012)

After reading up and planning to get one anyway we (with a bunch of "customer service" problems) got ours installed and we love it. Despite not expecting the 30 second skip to work I did the sps30s code and noted that it was still in slip mode. A couple of days later my wife noticed it working. This is a stock thr22 that did the update the day of the install. Hooked up to phone and internet. I'm happy but puzzled and will not be fiddling with it until we have a power blip. YMMV & happy Tivo-ing.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

billux said:


> After reading up and planning to get one anyway we (with a bunch of "customer service" problems) got ours installed and we love it. Despite not expecting the 30 second skip to work I did the sps30s code and noted that it was still in slip mode. A couple of days later my wife noticed it working. This is a stock thr22 that did the update the day of the install. Hooked up to phone and internet. I'm happy but puzzled and will not be fiddling with it until we have a power blip. YMMV & happy Tivo-ing.


You are kidding, right? :grin:

You've used the right words, but just to be clear, you say:

- You did the Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select code
- A couple of days later, the forward button immediately jumps ahead 30 seconds instead of taking a second or so to speedily wind you through the 30 seconds

??

Please confirm this seemingly unusual phenomenon!


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

billux said:


> I did the sps30s code


Just out of curiosity: did it give you three "bings" after you did the code?


----------



## billux (Mar 2, 2012)

bldxyz said:


> You are kidding, right? :grin:
> 
> You've used the right words, but just to be clear, you say:
> 
> ...


You restated what happened correctly. Confirmed.


----------



## billux (Mar 2, 2012)

bldxyz said:


> Just out of curiosity: did it give you three "bings" after you did the code?


Yes I got the three bings.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

billux said:


> You restated what happened correctly. Confirmed.


Perhaps you can further tease us all by telling us what it says in your settings about the software version you have?



(I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I do feel like trying this when I get home! I don't think I even got the three "bings" when I tried it originally, but hey....)


----------



## billux (Mar 2, 2012)

bldxyz said:


> Perhaps you can further tease us all by telling us what it says in your settings about the software version you have?
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I do feel like trying this when I get home! I don't think I even got the three "bings" when I tried it originally, but hey....)


Version 018A
id 11.2.3-01-1-627

After the initial update after install and activation I selected a recorded program and tried the code. I received the three bings and tested (as I had read up before) I had a 30 second slip. My wife told me I was nuts in that we did not have the slip but the skip. She demonstrated and our old friend was back. I do this not to tease but hopefully to inform. There is no way it can only work for us.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Post a video.


----------



## frankygamer (Jul 1, 2006)

I just confirmed this on my THR22-100. I'm using the remote in RF mode. I can't get it to change back to "skip to hash" though lol.


----------



## frankygamer (Jul 1, 2006)

frankygamer said:


> I just confirmed this on my THR22-100. I'm using the remote in RF mode. I can't get it to change back to though lol.


Now every time i hit jump, it jumps 30 seconds on screen. My took effect immediately. I did enter the code several times and didn't get the bings but I was on a 5.1 channel so bings don't always work.

Great find.

Update: Second unit hasn't taken the code. Wondering if my first unit was already enabled from playing around with codes when I first got it.


----------



## billux (Mar 2, 2012)

sigma1914 said:


> Post a video.


youtu.be/PNWSruwtJNg

sorry for the crying baby


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

billux said:


> youtu.be/PNWSruwtJNg
> 
> sorry for the crying baby


Awesome news!


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

"sigma1914" said:


> Awesome news!


Arg.

Let's please have more people try and confirm this. I see the same software version, but when I do Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select, I don't get three bings and I still have slip, not skip.

Maybe it'll take effect tomorrow.


----------



## frankygamer (Jul 1, 2006)

My second unit is a no go so far on 30 second skip.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

billux said:


> Version 018A
> id 11.2.3-01-1-627
> 
> After the initial update after install and activation I *selected a recorded program* and tried the code. I received the three bings and tested (as I had read up before) I had a 30 second slip. My wife told me I was nuts in that we did not have the slip but the skip. She demonstrated and our old friend was back. I do this not to tease but hopefully to inform. There is no way it can only work for us.


The bold above may be key. If I recall correctly, being in a recording was necessary on my old SAT-T60 DirecTivo.


----------



## billux (Mar 2, 2012)

DogLover said:


> The bold above may be key. If I recall correctly, being in a recording was necessary on my old SAT-T60 DirecTivo.


Yup nursed that baby along for 10 years. It's still our backup. 2 power supplies and about 4 drives. It's what we learned on so it's what we go to.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

DogLover said:


> The bold above may be key. If I recall correctly, being in a recording was necessary on my old SAT-T60 DirecTivo.


It has to be done in a recording. If you try to do it on live TV the 30 will make it change channels.

With that said, still doesn't work for me.


----------



## elmofongo (Dec 19, 2011)

Does not work for me even during a pre-recorded program.
My system is 018A
Why do you guys mean by remote in RF mode? (pardon my ignorance)


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

So I'm losing track:


How many people have 30 second skip _working_?
How many have recently tried S-P-S-3-0-S (while watching a recorded program), and have it _not_ work?


----------



## elmofongo (Dec 19, 2011)

bldxyz said:


> So I'm losing track:
> 
> 
> How many people have 30 second skip _working_?
> How many have recently tried S-P-S-3-0-S (while watching a recorded program), and have it _not_ work?


Tried it as suggested, not working.

Version 018A
id 11.2.3-01-3-627


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Tried, no work.


----------



## elmofongo (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe it's an early April's Fool hoax.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

billux:
Has your THR22 reset or rebooted since you got this working? I'm wondering if you've been able to repeat this setup after a reset. Nobody else seems to be able to duplicate your results. Did you accidentally stumble into something that nobody can duplicate?


----------



## billux (Mar 2, 2012)

litzdog911 said:


> billux:
> Has your THR22 reset or rebooted since you got this working? I'm wondering if you've been able to repeat this setup after a reset. Nobody else seems to be able to duplicate your results. Did you accidentally stumble into something that nobody can duplicate?


no reboots or resets. I am aware this may be an accident which is why I will not mess with the setup. It has been duplicated though mostly with RF mode settings.


----------



## elmofongo (Dec 19, 2011)

billux said:


> no reboots or resets. I am aware this may be an accident which is why I will not mess with the setup. It has been duplicated though mostly with RF mode settings.


We might all have slightly different version of the hardware, I can't explain it otherwise.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

billux said:


> no reboots or resets. I am aware this may be an accident which is why I will not mess with the setup. It has been duplicated though mostly with RF mode settings.


Well, eventually your Tivo will reboot, either because of a power failure or new software update.

Can you point to one other person that's been able to duplicate this? I don't find anyone.


----------



## billux (Mar 2, 2012)

litzdog911 said:


> Well, eventually your Tivo will reboot, either because of a power failure or new software update.
> 
> Can you point to one other person that's been able to duplicate this? I don't find anyone.


It did reboot today due to a glitch with the queue... we kept the skip. Also if you read the whole thread here and on tivocommunity there are sucess reports.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

billux said:


> It did reboot today due to a glitch with the queue... we kept the skip. Also if you read the whole thread here and on tivocommunity there are sucess reports.


There's one "success" report. And that person stated it only worked on one of his Tivos.

Something is truly strange with your THR22. The 30-sec skip command was lost after a reboot with the older Tivos. Guess you should consider yourself very lucky.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Also tried it, no success.


----------



## elmofongo (Dec 19, 2011)

It seems impossible unless you have one of those hard-to-find limited edition THR-22


----------

